# [Medion] Podswietlenie matrycy klawisze

## c3l3r1on

Witam,

Od dluzszego czasu poszukuje sposobu aby uruchomic klawisze ktore sluza do zmniejszenia/zwiekszenia podswietlenia matrycy, uzywam kde ktore nie ogarnelo tego, podczas gdy vol+/vol- dziala bez problemu

w kernelu mam takie ustawienia

```
 

localhost linux # cat .config| grep acpi -i                    

CONFIG_X86_64_ACPI_NUMA=y

# Power management and ACPI options

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS_POWER is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_EC_DEBUGFS is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_PROC_EVENT=y

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

CONFIG_ACPI_VIDEO=y

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

CONFIG_ACPI_DOCK=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_HOTPLUG_CPU=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR_AGGREGATOR is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

CONFIG_ACPI_NUMA=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_CUSTOM_DSDT is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=0

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_PCI_SLOT is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_CONTAINER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SBS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_HED=m

# CONFIG_ACPI_CUSTOM_METHOD is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_BGRT is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_APEI is not set

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ=y

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_ACPI is not set

CONFIG_PNPACPI=y

CONFIG_ATA_ACPI=y

# CONFIG_PATA_ACPI is not set

# ACPI drivers

# ACPI drivers

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ACPI_POWER is not set

# CONFIG_THINKPAD_ACPI is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_WMI is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_CMPC is not set

```

oraz 

```
localhost linux # grep BACKLIGHT .config

# CONFIG_FB_BACKLIGHT is not set

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_LCD_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_CLASS_DEVICE=y

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_GENERIC=y

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_PROGEAR is not set

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_APPLE is not set

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_SAHARA is not set

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_ADP8860 is not set

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_ADP8870 is not set

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_LP855X is not set

# CONFIG_LEDS_TRIGGER_BACKLIGHT is not set

```

Z tego co zauwazylem to moge regulowac recznie poprzez wydanie w terminalu polecenia

```
localhost linux # echo "1" > /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/brightness 
```

Jednak nie usmiecha mi sie to zbytnio, czy spotkal sie ktos z takim przypadkiem ?

Uprzedzajac odpowiedz SmashBlast'a 

```
localhost c3l3r1on # cat /boot/grub/grub.conf 

default 0

timeout 2

title Gentoo

root (hd0,2)

kernel /boot/k3x root=/dev/sda6 vga=791 acpi_osi=Linux acpi_backlight=vendor

localhost c3l3r1on # 

```

```
localhost c3l3r1on # dmesg | grep acpi -i    

[    0.000000] Command line: root=/dev/sda6 vga=791 acpi_osi=Linux acpi_backlight=vendor

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000ded55000-0x00000000ded94fff] ACPI NVS

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000deeb9000-0x00000000deed1fff] ACPI NVS

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000deef5000-0x00000000deef7fff] ACPI NVS

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000def07000-0x00000000def09fff] ACPI NVS

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000def10000-0x00000000def10fff] ACPI NVS

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000def15000-0x00000000def17fff] ACPI data

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000def1c000-0x00000000def2afff] ACPI NVS

[    0.000000] ACPI: RSDP 00000000000f0410 00024 (v02 MEDION)

[    0.000000] ACPI: XSDT 00000000def16e18 00074 (v01 MEDION MEDIONAG 06222004 MSFT 00010013)

[    0.000000] ACPI: FACP 00000000deef5c18 000F4 (v04 MEDION MEDIONAG 06222004 MSFT 00010013)

[    0.000000] ACPI Warning: 32/64 FACS address mismatch in FADT - two FACS tables! (20120320/tbfadt-378)

[    0.000000] ACPI Warning: 32/64X FACS address mismatch in FADT - 0xDEF27F40/0x00000000DEF2AD40, using 32 (20120320/tbfadt-502)

[    0.000000] ACPI: DSDT 00000000deeb9018 0D737 (v01 MEDION MEDIONAG 00000000 INTL 20051117)

[    0.000000] ACPI: FACS 00000000def27f40 00040

[    0.000000] ACPI: APIC 00000000def15f18 0008C (v02 MEDION MEDIONAG 06222004 MSFT 00010013)

[    0.000000] ACPI: MCFG 00000000def29d18 0003C (v01 MEDION MEDIONAG 06222004 MSFT 00000097)

[    0.000000] ACPI: HPET 00000000def29c98 00038 (v01 MEDION MEDIONAG 06222004 AMI. 00000003)

[    0.000000] ACPI: SSDT 00000000deef6018 0113B (v01 TrmRef PtidDevc 00001000 INTL 20051117)

[    0.000000] ACPI: HPET 00000000def29c18 00038 (v01 A M I  ICH7HPET 06222004 AMI. 00000003)

[    0.000000] ACPI: MCFG 00000000def29b98 0003C (v01 MSI_NB MEGABOOK 06222004 MSFT 00000097)

[    0.000000] ACPI: SLIC 00000000def22a18 00176 (v01 MEDION MEDIONAG 06222004 MSFT 00000097)

[    0.000000] ACPI: SSDT 00000000def10018 009F1 (v01  PmRef    CpuPm 00003000 INTL 20051117)

[    0.000000] ACPI: ECDT 00000000deef5f18 000C1 (v01 MEDION MEDIONAG 06222004 AMI. 00000003)

[    0.000000] ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

[    0.000000] ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x408

[    0.000000] ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x02] lapic_id[0x04] enabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x03] lapic_id[0x01] enabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x04] lapic_id[0x05] enabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x05] lapic_id[0x04] disabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x06] lapic_id[0x05] disabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x07] lapic_id[0x06] disabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x08] lapic_id[0x07] disabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

[    0.000000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

[    0.000000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

[    0.000000] Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

[    0.000000] ACPI: HPET id: 0x8086a701 base: 0xfed00000

[    0.000000] Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda6 vga=791 acpi_osi=Linux acpi_backlight=vendor

[    0.002015] ACPI: Core revision 20120320

[    0.165494] PM: Registering ACPI NVS region [mem 0xded55000-0xded94fff] (262144 bytes)

[    0.165505] PM: Registering ACPI NVS region [mem 0xdeeb9000-0xdeed1fff] (102400 bytes)

[    0.165509] PM: Registering ACPI NVS region [mem 0xdeef5000-0xdeef7fff] (12288 bytes)

[    0.165512] PM: Registering ACPI NVS region [mem 0xdef07000-0xdef09fff] (12288 bytes)

[    0.165515] PM: Registering ACPI NVS region [mem 0xdef10000-0xdef10fff] (4096 bytes)

[    0.165518] PM: Registering ACPI NVS region [mem 0xdef1c000-0xdef2afff] (61440 bytes)

[    0.165991] ACPI FADT declares the system doesn't support PCIe ASPM, so disable it

[    0.165996] ACPI: bus type pci registered

[    0.177190] ACPI: Added _OSI(Module Device)

[    0.177193] ACPI: Added _OSI(Processor Device)

[    0.177195] ACPI: Added _OSI(3.0 _SCP Extensions)

[    0.177198] ACPI: Added _OSI(Processor Aggregator Device)

[    0.177200] ACPI: Added _OSI(Linux)

[    0.178471] ACPI: EC: EC description table is found, configuring boot EC

[    0.189258] ACPI: Executed 1 blocks of module-level executable AML code

[    0.195442] [Firmware Bug]: ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query honored via cmdline

[    0.195760] ACPI: SSDT 00000000def14918 0043E (v01  PmRef  Cpu0Ist 00003000 INTL 20051117)

[    0.196050] ACPI: Dynamic OEM Table Load:

[    0.196054] ACPI: SSDT           (null) 0043E (v01  PmRef  Cpu0Ist 00003000 INTL 20051117)

[    0.196158] ACPI: SSDT 00000000def12718 0065F (v01  PmRef  Cpu0Cst 00003001 INTL 20051117)

[    0.196441] ACPI: Dynamic OEM Table Load:

[    0.196444] ACPI: SSDT           (null) 0065F (v01  PmRef  Cpu0Cst 00003001 INTL 20051117)

[    0.203635] ACPI: SSDT 00000000def13a98 00303 (v01  PmRef    ApIst 00003000 INTL 20051117)

[    0.203963] ACPI: Dynamic OEM Table Load:

[    0.203967] ACPI: SSDT           (null) 00303 (v01  PmRef    ApIst 00003000 INTL 20051117)

[    0.206529] ACPI: SSDT 00000000def11d98 00119 (v01  PmRef    ApCst 00003000 INTL 20051117)

[    0.206830] ACPI: Dynamic OEM Table Load:

[    0.206833] ACPI: SSDT           (null) 00119 (v01  PmRef    ApCst 00003000 INTL 20051117)

[    0.209869] ACPI: Interpreter enabled

[    0.209875] ACPI: (supports S0 S3 S4 S5)

[    0.209892] ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

[    0.219705] ACPI: Power Resource [FN00] (off)

[    0.219809] ACPI: Power Resource [FN01] (off)

[    0.220128] ACPI: EC: GPE = 0x17, I/O: command/status = 0x66, data = 0x62

[    0.220614] ACPI: ACPI Dock Station Driver: 1 docks/bays found

[    0.220620] PCI: Using host bridge windows from ACPI; if necessary, use "pci=nocrs" and report a bug

[    0.220878] ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (domain 0000 [bus 00-3e])

[    0.227588] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

[    0.227711] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P0P1._PRT]

[    0.227783] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.RP01._PRT]

[    0.227821] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.RP02._PRT]

[    0.227860] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.RP03._PRT]

[    0.227900] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.RP05._PRT]

[    0.227939] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.RP07._PRT]

[    0.227972] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P0P2._PRT]

[    0.228016] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.RP06._PRT]

[    0.228089]  pci0000:00: Requesting ACPI _OSC control (0x1d)

[    0.228121]  pci0000:00: ACPI _OSC request failed (AE_ERROR), returned control mask: 0x1d

[    0.228124] ACPI _OSC control for PCIe not granted, disabling ASPM

[    0.233671] ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [CPBG] (domain 0000 [bus 3f])

[    0.233844]  pci0000:3f: Requesting ACPI _OSC control (0x1d)

[    0.233847]  pci0000:3f: ACPI _OSC request failed (AE_NOT_FOUND), returned control mask: 0x1d

[    0.233850] ACPI _OSC control for PCIe not granted, disabling ASPM

[    0.234121] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 10 12 14 15) *11

[    0.234160] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 11 12 14 15) *10

[    0.234196] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 1 3 *4 5 6 7 10 12 14 15)

[    0.234232] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 1 3 4 *5 6 7 11 12 14 15)

[    0.234267] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 10 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

[    0.234304] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

[    0.234340] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 1 *3 4 5 6 7 10 12 14 15)

[    0.234380] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 *11 12 14 15)

[    0.234692] ACPI: bus type usb registered

[    0.235008] PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

[    0.244083] pnp: PnP ACPI init

[    0.244095] ACPI: bus type pnp registered

[    0.244499] pnp 00:00: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0a08 PNP0a03 (active)

[    0.244558] pnp 00:01: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0200 (active)

[    0.244604] pnp 00:02: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs INT0800 (active)

[    0.244704] pnp 00:03: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0103 (active)

[    0.244763] pnp 00:04: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c04 (active)

[    0.244888] system 00:05: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c02 (active)

[    0.244943] pnp 00:06: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0b00 (active)

[    0.245005] pnp 00:07: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0303 (active)

[    0.245055] pnp 00:08: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0f13 (active)

[    0.247433] system 00:09: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c02 (active)

[    0.247669] pnp 00:0a: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0a03 (active)

[    0.247686] pnp: PnP ACPI: found 11 devices

[    0.247689] ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered

[    0.613854] ACPI: AC Adapter [ADP1] (on-line)

[    0.621810] ACPI: Lid Switch [LID0]

[    0.622842] ACPI: Power Button [PWRF]

[    0.623250] ACPI: Fan [FAN0] (off)

[    0.623587] ACPI: Fan [FAN1] (off)

[    0.624036] ACPI: Video Device [VGA] (multi-head: yes  rom: no  post: no)

[    0.625582] ACPI: Requesting acpi_cpufreq

[    0.632332] ACPI: Thermal Zone [TZ00] (0 C)

[    0.633349] ACPI: Thermal Zone [TZ01] (0 C)

[    0.638334] ACPI: Thermal Zone [THRM] (47 C)

[    0.774776] ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT1] (battery present)

[    1.683230] ACPI Warning: 0x000000000000e000-0x000000000000e01f SystemIO conflicts with Region \_SB_.PCI0.SBUS.SMBI 1 (20120320/utaddress-251)

[    1.683234] ACPI: If an ACPI driver is available for this device, you should use it instead of the native driver

localhost c3l3r1on # 

```

Moze ktos wie skad acpi dac sterownik ?

----------

## SlashBeast

Jezeli nie dzialaja na poziomie acpi to zostaje jakis deamon/window manager i zbindowanie tych klawiszy do skryptu. Inna opcja jest zdekompilowanie DSDT i poszukanie czegos od tych klawiszy, jezeli nie ma tam Linux to moze cos z Windows, w niektorych laptopach pomagalo acpi_osi="Windows 2006"

 *Quote:*   

> Uprzedzajac odpowiedz SmashBlast'a

  Not sure if trolling...

----------

